# Waiting times @ RFC??



## christinaw (Sep 25, 2009)

Anyone know what the waiting times are like at RFC at present?  Just about to sign up for FET and wondering how long it will be??
Thanks
Christina


----------



## gillipepper (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi

We were told in November that the wating list for ICIS is 9 - 13mts.  I think FET isnt as long as that.  If you email or ring them they should be able to tell you.

Gx


----------



## christinaw (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks for getting back to me Gilliepepper. Back from appoint and it should only be 3 - 4 months, which prob means 6-7 mths. Who are u dealing with in RFC?


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi christina, have had 3 fets with rfc and for each only waited 3 months from signing the forms. Hope the time flys by for you.

Emma xx


----------

